# what's the advantage



## gsx (Feb 14, 2009)

What is the advantage of the Kahr cw9 over Bersa firestorm 9mm. I am trying to decide between the two of them and need help!

gsx


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

See your post has not had a reply and sorry to say I can not assist you. I have a Kahr PM9 but no Bersa to compare it to.

Bump to top for a reply.


----------

